# Where you located, and what are you paddling?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im in the Cincinnati area, and fish from a kayak.

Just curious which members fish from a kayak or canoe, and where they are located. Im always looking for a float partner, and I suspect that there are a few others out there looking for the same.

Thanks to the OGF staff for giving us paddlers a home!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Central Ohio SW Delaware county. We mostly fish The Scioto River North of Columbus in our canoe.
Here is our canoe (bought from CPTN. CROWN) 









And here is my Canoe fishing BUDDY


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is what I have. I live in Circleville and mostly use it in Darby Creek and Deer Creek but also a few small lakes like Hargus and Rush Creek
here is what i have
http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?fuseaction=boat.model&nav=182&boat=1344

h20mellon has a picture in his gallery but i dont know how to post it here.


----------



## dnm (May 14, 2005)

Im in central ohio, Ive only had my yak ( http://www.pelican-intl.com/wave.html ) for about 2 weeks and so far Ive only been out on Madison Lake. Im always looking for someone to float with. Im going to try hoover today


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Hilliard, OH
I have a late 60s early 70s Grumman 16.5ft Aluminum canoe and a Nautiraid foldable kayak with sail.

I usually go alone to lakes. I need a second driver to do creeks and rivers.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have a 11ft Perception Sierra. I fish Paint Creek and Rocky Fork Creek in Southern OH. Ross and Highland Counties. My brother-in-law Lives in Winton Woods down there Rooster. He needs someone to show him around. He has a 13ft Perception Yak. He goes to the lake by his house there and comes home to Chillicothe to fish with me sometimes.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

I have an old aluminum canoe that is about 17 feet long. I got it from my parents who bought it from mohican state park for 30 bucks when they changed to using the fiberglass canoes. Works for me. I use it in the scioto around dublin and in alum.


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

i have an aluminum michi-craft made by meyers and just started canoeing the tusc. am going with action sat to the walhonding and maybe in july to the kokosing. one of these days maybe we can have a canoe/kayak fishing get together. have floated the grand river but that was 25 years ago. also the mohican but that was years ago too.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Im in the Cincinnati area, and fish from a kayak.
> 
> Just curious which members fish from a kayak or canoe, and where they are located. Im always looking for a float partner, and I suspect that there are a few others out there looking for the same.
> 
> Thanks to the OGF staff for giving us paddlers a home!


My kayak is scheduled to be shipped June 30 and I'm pacing the floor waiting. I live in Eastern Ohio about 20 miles north of the big river. I'll be fishing MWCD lakes, Highlandtown, Guilford and a couple of clubs I belong to that have lakes.

My original fishing kayak was a Folbot that I built from a kit.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

pungo, used to fish the maumee, any res and lakes up in michigan with it, even had it on erie once. haven't gotton it out once this year and its killing me, anyone in toledo area have one???


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have 2 old ones I picked up at the Hartville flea market for $25 each in '91 and '92. One has a small slit on the bottom from dragging it through the woods all those years.

I don't need to tell you guys this but I had the best fishing out of those kayaks compared to a boat. The places you can get to with them are great.
haven't taken them out in awhile since the state has been giving me grief over the "homemade" catagory on the registration and won't renew the registration.
I have no idea what brand they are.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Ifish out of a bucks bag pontoon. Its a great set up for both lakes and rivers. I fish the lmr and some tribs and local lakes and farm ponds. The nice thing with these rigs is they break down and will fit in the trunk.


----------



## pacosraiders (Apr 13, 2004)

I live in Lewis Center north of Columbus. Fish out of a red 14ft Mohawk fiberglass canoe circa 1980.. 

I can usually be found out on Alum Creek during the week, stay away from it on the weekends lol.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I live in Columbus and aint floating anything ATM, but plan on getting either this
http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/71975?
or this
http://hires.basspro.com/is/servlet/izoom/BassPro/60284?
real soon. The second one is the one that is starting to get my attention the most.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I fish a 16 Foot 1983 Canoe, It came with 3 Stabliizer bars, 5 Life Jackets, 3 Are the real good thin ones, & 4 Paddles. I got it at a yard sale for $40. I had to kick out the Dent in the Bottom of it, It was a big one, But I got 99% of it out & Lost over 14- Rivets. SO I plan to put some new ones in it & Ping the rest of them & then seal it from front to back, Inside & outisde & all Ribs. It will work just fine for me, I use it in the Hocking River, In SE Ohio.

On the Lake I use a 14 ft. Sea Nymph, Vry wide V-Bottom. Its a great boat.

Cat Mazter


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

I live near Canton. Mostly take my canoe (red Old Town Guide 15) to Nimisila, Tusc. River and local farm ponds.


----------



## Fishingwiththekids (Aug 7, 2005)

I live in Washington CH.....I have a 15.5 ft Coleman canoe....floats like a barge but is very stable, especially with 2 or 3 kids onboard.....
We've been at Deercreek, Hargus, Cowan, and Darby creek....Also went over to the AEP area a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## TomBombadil (Aug 9, 2005)

Well we live in Princeton MN, have 2 Wenonah Spirit 2s and One Alumnicraft 17' canoe. We are selling one of the Spirits and getting a Wenonah Minnesota III. I also store a 18' lowe Deep V hull for my dad, who does not like fishing


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

im using a coleman canoe for now, but will be buying a kayak real soon.im from the mount vernon area in central ohio. anyone close by??


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I live in the Tipp City area, and I have a perception sundance 9.5. I fish the Gmr, Stillwater, and other tribs. you can't beat yakfishing!!


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

we are in columbus. the boss and have a 16'4" discovery, old town. it is not as stable, sitting still as my old canoe, (a 14' mad river) but it hadles much better.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Dagger Blackwater 11.5 and a Perception Axess (more of a whitewater boat) I fish Western Ohio rivers and creeks...looking for a canoe!

Winner


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm a bit behind on the post, but I'll post anyway for reference  When did this sub-forum start. I just stumbled across it today...I am definitely adding it to my frequently visited list!

I am in SE Clermont county near the Ohio River on Bullskin creek. I use an Old Town Otter that I got from Dick's. I mostly fish locally in the creeks and rivers of the counties bordering the Ohio in KY and OH. However, I fish from it everywhere I can get it in  I've had it on the great lakes (Huron, Superior, Erie), in the Ocean (being shark bait), and in many of the local rivers as well as Kentucky and West Virginia...so I am game for taking it just about anywhere and always looking for a float partner/trip.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll post late too, just found this site over the weekend.
I float an Old Town Guide 14.7, and have an Ocean Kayak Prowler 15 being delivered this week. (I'm actually going to ABF's yard to pick it up, not patient enough to let them deliver it to my door.)
Putting the yak in this Friday, my work truck will be in shop for repairs, what a great time to christen the new ship!  
Caught a nice 22" channel cat my second trip in canoe this summer, wife was with me for first and only time, said she'd never seen a fishing pole bend like that before, I couldn't say I had either!  
I've done most of my floating on Little Miami river and East Fork lake, Creekwalker wants to get some folks together and tear the Hybrid Stripers up at East Fork LETS GO.
Church is having a fish fry Sunday 10/16 after the service, I've got a few in the freezer, never tasted Sauger or Striper before, have a couple of each, plus smallie (guy at work went postal when I told him I killed one)
Couple of big blue gill to for taste.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't kill the smallies!!!  

That's all I have to say.

Winner


----------

